# My coop I just build (pic heavy)



## hughes555 (Jun 13, 2016)

The coop is 4x6 with 3 nesting boxes and the run is 6x14x8. Please let me know what you thank and if I need to change anything.


----------



## hughes555 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## hughes555 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## hughes555 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only thing I see is the way the wire is attached. You want to sandwich where the wire is attached to prevent ***** from pulling it off. 

The last two groups of pics are the best, seeing the kiddos with the peeps.


----------



## hughes555 (Jun 13, 2016)

The wire is sandwiched in now. I took the pics while the boards where drying form being painted, before I nailed them up. But thanks for info I'm new to this. But I studied a lot of different coops before i started building this one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We were all new at one time. We learned from others and through trial and error. 

Chickens should come with a warning though: Watch for Chicken Addiction. 

They are like watching fish in an aquarium.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice! Only thing I would do is put a lock on the sliding door. We had one of those on our first coop and I went out too late one night to put it down and a raccoon got in and killed five birds... once it knew there were birds there it came back a few nights later. This time I had the sliding door down but it didn't matter. It figured out how to slide it up and killed another bunch of birds. So figure out how to put a lock on it... and you should be good! Nice coop! And birdies!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Hughes and Welcome. Thanks for posting many pictures. They are certainly detailed. I see the kids are having fun with them already. The coop is a beauty and looks like a lot of effort and thought was put into it. Sandwiching is a good ide. You have a nice strong door there.

Looking forward to seeing more pics. You did a great job!


----------



## hughes555 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank yall very much. Ill figure out some kind of lock to put on the sliding door. I hadnt even thought about it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Love the paint job-cool colors!


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Great job! Love the colors!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's one nice looking coop!
As WLC said about the sliding door, most of us have learned something after the fact. Sad, but true.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

It looks like a very well made coop! I adore the pictures of the kids with the chickens!


----------

